# Eisa Awards for 2011-12



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

In-Car Electronics Awards 2011-2012 | EISA - The European Imaging and Sound Association

Thought it was nice to share... Audison Voce AV 5.1k is sooo sexy looking.lol. 

I think I know why I can never have money for car performance parts.lol


----------



## Florida Rep (Aug 12, 2011)

Focal PS 165 speakers FTW!!!! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

